# (SAD) NEWS: http://c0t0d0s0.org/ - closed



## vermaden (Jul 25, 2011)

One of the best Solaris oriented blogs have just been shut down ... guess whO to thank for that.



			
				&quot said:
			
		

> Dear readers of c0t0d0s0.org,
> 
> The blog is offline and will stay offline. Just to adress some of the ever reoccuring questions in a large number of mails. I planed to write nothing about it at first, but i felt that the large number of readers, which shared the experience of writing c0t0d0s0.org by reading it, deserved at least some basic clarifications. However please understand, when i'm getting not clearer than this :
> The offlining can be considered as permament. However future will tell.
> ...


----------



## mix_room (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw that yesterday, and then the posted message this morning. 

Any idea why - speculation? 

I agree that it is unfortunate, as I greatly enjoyed reading the blog.


----------



## rainer_d (Jul 25, 2011)

It could be that Oracle wanted it sanitized (after all, he doesn't state that this wasn't the reason...).

It's just very sad. I liked to read almost all of his blog entries. Not just the unix-related ones.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 26, 2011)

Oracle is not very comfortable with their employees blogging ...


----------



## rusty (Jul 26, 2011)

Unless they're official blogs? http://blogs.oracle.com/


----------



## randux (Jul 26, 2011)

And you can't even see it on archive.org because they had a robots.txt!


----------



## f-andrey (Aug 4, 2011)

randux said:
			
		

> And you can't even see it on archive.org because they had a robots.txt!



https://www.google.com/reader save c0t0d0s0.org full text RSS feed


----------

